# Windows 10 Version 2004



## mscp (Jul 12, 2020)

What's new in Windows 10, version 2004 - What's new in Windows


New and updated features in Windows 10, version 2004 (also known as the Windows 10 May 2020 Update).



docs.microsoft.com





Who has run the update yet?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2020)

I did. 

The next day I had a Micro$oft message that I had a virus.
No biggie, I use a top of the line security suite that found a folder and shredded it.

I like Windows 10 now. First few years I wouldn’t go near it as my experience with audio is to not fix something that already works.

10 is really getting easier to customize. My Build GuRu uses the same audio/MIDI Interface as I do so he tells me the tricks.

I just go back online and check in with mommy (M$oft) because with older CPUs, if W10 isn’t found on start up, by weeks end the CPU wastes cycles searching for Mom. I go online and check updates weekly and it works much better.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 12, 2020)

I did earlier today. Too soon to tell anything.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 12, 2020)

still not active to download here :-(


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 12, 2020)

I have not ...yet. My old PC has been acting better since I got the new version of Edge. I don't know if that has anything to do with it, though. 

I'll be watching this thread with great interest.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 12, 2020)

I did on a fresh install, no problem at all!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't have my music pc on the internet, i uploaded on this pc and so far it seems ok.
I was a bit hesitant to do the same for the music pc but i did and i have had no problems yet.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 14, 2020)

poetd said:


> I did.
> And a bug in my works VPN software (poorly advertised by Forcepoint) trashed the IP stack, leaving a rogue system level driver that couldn't be removed.
> 
> 1 x full system reset.
> ...



No probs with ExpressVPN installed. Perhaps I was lucky.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 14, 2020)

On 2004 since pre-Intro (Insider Program) with no issues on (2) Win10 Pro /Reaper Desktop PC DAW(s).

May benefit from regular Updates, thus _subtle_ changes rather than major ones faced by those changing from older Win versions. Do not run VEP7, but considering.


----------



## Skorobagatko (Jul 16, 2020)

I did on a fresh install as well, everything is working good.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 16, 2020)

Skorobagatko said:


> I did on a fresh install as well, everything is working good.


When you guys do a fresh install, do you do an install and keep your applications in place? Or do you do a complete clean install?

The latter would likely take me days to reinstall everything.


----------



## Skorobagatko (Jul 17, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> When you guys do a fresh install, do you do an install and keep your applications in place? Or do you do a complete clean install?
> 
> The latter would likely take me days to reinstall everything.


I do complete clean install formatting a drive.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm running it on my DAW and another desktop system I use regularly with zero issues so far. Still waiting to become available through Windows Update on my Lenovo laptop. I've simply installed the update over the previous one with all my files and settings intact.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 17, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> When you guys do a fresh install, do you do an install and keep your applications in place? Or do you do a complete clean install?
> 
> The latter would likely take me days to reinstall everything.


Same here i did a format.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 17, 2020)

so far so good on my PC. Haven't done my Surface Pros yet.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 17, 2020)

May I boldly hijack this thread for a moment,

and ask those who are on a LTSC version for their feedback so far? Would like to know about any necessary heads up before going for the upgrade in a few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 18, 2020)

LTSC
its like if windows 10 was still windows XP. 
i love it. its a barebone windows you get minimal security updates and thats about it. 
there is a 2 to 3 year update cycle
i believe the next update is late 2021 i think
i use it for my DAW 
it boots up quicker and it just feels snapier.

i think there was one "compatibility check" i had to search for and that was CPU architecture if i remember right and i recomend you find out about that. 

and installing it was a walk in the park
format your osdrive but make SURE you have a licence cos it will stop working if you dont have one. 
black screen of death will happen. 

goodluck


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 19, 2020)

CoffeeLover said:


> LTSC
> its like if windows 10 was still windows XP.
> i love it. its a barebone windows you get minimal security updates and thats about it.
> there is a 2 to 3 year update cycle
> ...


Have you experienced any version incompatibility errors when installing newer software? I'm asking because some software websites claim to be only compatible on a specific build number and above, I'm still unsure if that really breaks the installers.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 19, 2020)

no i have not run into any incompatibility issues yet.
i was also insecure about that but i havent had any. 
all my 3rd party proscessing plugins work. latest cubase 10.5.20.latest uad. native instrument drivers and plugins. i also use waves but i dont update that often and i did an update last year when i upgrated my waves bundle. what else was there???? aah yes fabfilter and my kemper guitar profiler on its latest update and akai mpd midi controller. my vst instruments have not had any issues. 
its been rather silent.

i can not say the same for my laptop 
i updated both cubase and win10pro 2004 update and all my Native instruments went missing 
easy fix but aparantly these things happen.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 19, 2020)

CoffeeLover said:


> no i have not run into any incompatibility issues yet.
> i was also insecure about that but i havent had any.
> all my 3rd party proscessing plugins work. latest cubase 10.5.20.latest uad. native instrument drivers and plugins. i also use waves but i dont update that often and i did an update last year when i upgrated my waves bundle. what else was there???? aah yes fabfilter and my kemper guitar profiler on its latest update and akai mpd midi controller. my vst instruments have not had any issues.
> its been rather silent.
> ...


Thank you, good to know. May I ask what LTSC build version you're on?

Edit: Asking since I've got my eyes on build 1607. Most people claim it to be the most stable amongst the three.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 19, 2020)

im on 1903 it is technicly the same as 1809


----------



## Synetos (Aug 26, 2020)

I tried to do the upgrade and it blue screened my DAW! I figured out that one of my spare hard drives also had partitions for an old windows build, so I thought maybe that was the problem. Deleted those partitions and tried again. Same thing happened. Fortunately I was able to recover and not lose anything. It seems I will need to do a clean install to get to 2004. Not worth it. That=days of reinstalling and configuring my setup. YMMV


----------



## Synetos (Aug 26, 2020)

Like a fool, I went for the clean install after posting here. My DAW is now a BSOD nightmare. I am rebuilding my rig now back to 1909. How can a major release be such a mess? Of all things, Chrome was even causing BSOD. I highly recommend avoiding it. I am beyond frustrated.


----------



## Synetos (Sep 24, 2020)

I thought I would share what was the ultimate problem; Overclocking
Something was causing instability after I upgraded/reinstalled Windows 10 2004
I resolved that, and did another clean install. Everything is working perfectly again


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 24, 2020)

FWIW... Win 10 2004 is running great on my old 2012, i7 2600k DAW. Actually experiencing fewer little annoyances than before.


----------

